#    2007

## UY0LL

7-8       KO70wk,   1296/432  6, 144 4x12., 432 4x30 TS2000x,TS2000,IC910  ,IC746,FT736.
      :
DX-cluster, ON4KST chat, ICQ: 425687728 
SMS to UY0LL +380504691102
sked UR5LX +380977813200 UX3LV +380662710310
QRV 3777, 14345
http://ugt.kharkov.com/port/index.ph...x&page=1&id=19

   !
__________________
, uy0ll
http://ugt.kharkov.com

----------


## ur4lrh

!!!  :Smile:

----------


## UY0LL

:Sad:  ,      .     http://ugt.kharkov.com/port/index.ph...x&page=1&id=19

73!

----------

